# Max, my golden retriever



## shefloats (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi all. 

Just thought I'd share a few photos of my boy. 

On another note... we are currently fostering a baby basset hound! Her and max are having so much fun lol.

Edited to add pictures of Molly too 



















At the local bark park



















Max and Molly playing today 



























My god she's precious!


















lol... According to my nephew (in the picture) him and max were 'solving mysteries'


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Molly is so sweet! She must be having a great time with Max  

Great pictures!


----------



## shefloats (Apr 20, 2013)

It just kills me how sweet molly is! She just loves max too! So cute 

Thanks for looking


----------



## TobyBoxer (Dec 23, 2011)

Lovely dogs.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Beautiful pictures.*


----------



## DewiWihardja (Apr 24, 2013)

they are very beautiful!!! I adore Golden Retriever a lot. And I also love the calmness of Beagle


----------



## shefloats (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Christy27 (Apr 25, 2013)

I can see that they're having a great time. Great pics! Our beagle and german shepherd may not be the best of friends but they get along too well.


----------



## AprilGarcia (May 8, 2013)

The pics are just great..i loved them so much..the brown one is so adorable and molly looks cute too. The pic in which both the dogs are making faces and fighting over a blue bone,,how'd you managed to get that picture?


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovely photos  Molly is adorable!


----------



## Laura.Jackopaw (Apr 29, 2016)

I too have golden retrievers (3 to be exact)
and my youngest golden's name is also, Maxx (Maxximus, but we call him Maxx for short)
I also have a senior beagle, hes my rescue 
and 3 cats. your golden is very handsome


----------

